# RHL - Ruralco Holdings



## sptrawler (31 August 2010)

I have been watching these with interest but it is mainly based in the Eastern States so I don't really have a feel for the business. They look good on paper, does anyone have an opinion on them?


----------



## IrishDigger (26 June 2012)

Maintaining a watching brief since they popped up as having acquired 10.1% of Elders (ELD).

My first thoughts were that it was a take over bid but RHL regard it as 'A Strategic Investment'

What do they mean by 'Strategic Investment'?

Click Here For Report


----------



## So_Cynical (26 June 2012)

IrishDigger said:


> Maintaining a watching brief since they popped up as having acquired 10.1% of Elders (ELD).
> 
> My first thoughts were that it was a take over bid but RHL regard it as 'A Strategic Investment'
> 
> ...




RHL own and operate a chain of rural stores and ELD own and operate a chain of rural stores = strategic.


----------



## oldblue (27 June 2012)

Yes, "Strategic" probably means taking a blocking stake to have a place at the table in the event that a third party takes a fancy to ELD. Enough to prevent a compulsory acquisition scenario.


----------



## BluePenguin (28 June 2012)

Don't forget Soul Patts (SOL) in this mix.   SOL owns a 23.5% stake of RHL. On 8th June 2012 SOL doubled their stake in ELD from 5% to 10%.  Any ideas of the implications of this?


----------



## IrishDigger (15 October 2012)

I see now what was meant by 'Strategic Investment'

More News.............

I have a few ELD shares and it will be interesting to see how all this unfolds.


----------



## sptrawler (28 September 2016)

I see they are still plodding along, fairly stable dividend, price going nowhere.
I wonder if the sudden interest in agriculture, by China and our upper echelons of society, will bring about an external interest?


----------



## sptrawler (8 March 2019)

Does anyone know why these havejumped?
I have a small parcel, just returned to Aus sitting in Sydney airport and looking online they seem to have jumped.


----------



## willy1111 (9 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Does anyone know why these havejumped?
> I have a small parcel, just returned to Aus sitting in Sydney airport and looking online they seem to have jumped.




Takeover offer of $4.40 cash per share.


----------



## sptrawler (9 March 2019)

willy1111 said:


> Takeover offer of $4.40 cash per share.



Thanks willy, yes I just returned from a cruise, nice surprise. Yeh


----------



## sptrawler (13 June 2019)

Another good example of buy the rumour, sell the fact.
Landmark takeover offer has hit a speed bump with the ACCC, I sold at the right time, another first.lol

https://thewest.com.au/business/markets/accc-flags-landmark-ruralco-merger-worries-ng-s-1949474


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 June 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Another good example of buy the rumour, sell the fact.
> Landmark takeover offer has hit a speed bump with the ACCC, I sold at the right time, another first.



Not a stock I know anything about but now that it has fallen, I wonder how likely the ACCC's concerns are to stop the take over going through in practice?

Has the market over-reacted and it's now a buying opportunity?

Or there's a good chance that the take over does fall in a heap?


----------



## sptrawler (13 June 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Not a stock I know anything about but now that it has fallen, I wonder how likely the ACCC's concerns are to stop the take over going through in practice?
> 
> Has the market over-reacted and it's now a buying opportunity?
> 
> Or there's a good chance that the take over does fall in a heap?



Pre the takeover offer, they ranged between $2.80- @3.40, the takeover offer may have put them on the radar for a company that wants to get exposure to agriculture in Aust.
I probably won't be jumping in again, they were just a good in and out sort of stock, that went up and down with the weather.


----------



## System (2 October 2019)

On October 1st, 2019, Ruralco Holdings Limited (RHL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between RHL and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in RHL by Agrium Australia Pty Ltd (a wholly-owned subsidiary of Nutrien Ltd and a related body corporate of Landmark Operations Limited).


----------

